# my cheating husband



## jojo0613 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am a 23 year old, married for three years, been with him for 9 years, He's my first sex partner. My husband has cheated on me PLENTY of times in our boyfriend/girlfriend relationship. But it hasn't stopped there. He went Almost a year without cheating, he has been in two real relationships and a couple of part-timers within our marriage, now since "WE" are trying to work thing out, he can't go more than two months without sleeping with someone else. I know I'm great, and I'm great in bed. Am I stupid for still wanting to be with him. I'm not sure if he CAN change. I am extremely angry, but all I want to do is love him. c'om guys gimme something to give him. what should I try differently????


----------



## chuckles (May 2, 2010)

[what should I try differently????]
A: A different man!


----------



## Wisp (Jul 17, 2010)

Place his bags on the door step wave goodbye, set a time in your mind when the close this down. If he is serious then he should fight for you and change.

Start looking after yourself and prepare for life without him, things may change but he appears to be a serial cheater and does not have ANY respect for you


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

chuckles said:


> [what should I try differently????]
> A: A different man!


:iagree:


The problem is not you, it's him.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

If you marry someone that repeatedly cheats on you and you know about it, you are approving/rewarding their behavior, thus it will continue.

There's no way to reign him in, he has no respect for you.


----------



## jojo0613 (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah, i figured as much. I was always the type to hope and have faith that he can and will changed, but that has changed. I definitely need to prepare myself for the day i leave. there's a type of relationship i want to be in, i thought he was it, but when i found out that he's been living a double life for years now, i think differently. This is not what i want in life.Thank you guys so much.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I would suggest getting yourself tested immediately for STD's and show him the door. It's only a matter of time before he passes something on to you.


----------



## jojo0613 (Jul 25, 2010)

lol, beleive every time i found out about a new person, i got tested, even though i've been using condoms everytime for two years. which is also a problem.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Stop being his doormat and leave him. No offense lol


----------



## jojo0613 (Jul 25, 2010)

none taken. I used to get offended and defend him. But now there's nothing to defend. I can't even cry, it's more like ''oh, another one''. it's hard to let go completely due to the fact that I'm used to him, but he brings me no joy (even when he tries)


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

It'll only be a matter of time before you get used to someone better 

How old is your husband anyway?


----------



## jojo0613 (Jul 25, 2010)

25.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Move on with your life. Better to do it on your terms than his.


----------



## jojo0613 (Jul 25, 2010)

definitly. there's no vendictiveness in my heart, but i do have thoughts. i'll let god and karma deal with it. i just want to be happy.... oneday


----------



## jojo0613 (Jul 25, 2010)

just curious, from a man, why is it better in my terms????


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Ditch the zero. He has no respect for you at all.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

jojo0613 said:


> just curious, from a man, why is it better in my terms????


Do you want to wait until he decides he is through with you and suddenly leaves you or do you want to plan your exit, make sure you are financially sound and have a place to live?

Do you want him to leave when you are at your weakest or do you want to end the marriage when you have developed the strength to move on?


----------



## jojo0613 (Jul 25, 2010)

i definitely see your point, i gotta get busy. get myself ready for a life with or without him. thanks


----------



## jerseygirl27 (Aug 23, 2010)

I can understand why you want to try to work it out: because you love him. But if he loved and respected you, he would not have cheated on you. If I were you, I would def. try to find someone else. There are so many good guys out there and you deserve to be treated with respect. Being with him is not worth the constant worry and pain. Move on sister!


----------



## Ceridwen999 (Aug 27, 2010)

Take it from someone who has been through this. I stayed in my marriage because of whatever reason. The cheating never stopped, the lies never stopped, and yet I stayed. The way I stayed was to "deactivate" certain parts of myself in order to adjust to life that way and the outcome is that I'm pretty much a hollow shell of a person who will never love or trust her husband the way she should.

You are young. You can get out now and find someone who will treat you right and give you the life you deserve. Don't live life like that. It's clear that he doesn't respect or appreciate you. He's probably way too immature and even when he gets older it's not a guarantee that he'll change. But you will change and you won't like who you become. It's not worth it. Break the ties and go now!!! 




jojo0613 said:


> Hello everyone, I am a 23 year old, married for three years, been with him for 9 years, He's my first sex partner. My husband has cheated on me PLENTY of times in our boyfriend/girlfriend relationship. But it hasn't stopped there. He went Almost a year without cheating, he has been in two real relationships and a couple of part-timers within our marriage, now since "WE" are trying to work thing out, he can't go more than two months without sleeping with someone else. I know I'm great, and I'm great in bed. Am I stupid for still wanting to be with him. I'm not sure if he CAN change. I am extremely angry, but all I want to do is love him. c'om guys gimme something to give him. what should I try differently????


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

You are not stupid. You love him and want to be with him. He is however an emotional vaccum for you. He hurts you repeatedly and now you said that there really isn't any sadness left. "Oh another one". Do not settle for this, ever.
There is nothing you should try differently except for running for the hills. You are 23 years old. Do you want to be 35 with kids and stuck with loads of bills therefore anchored to him? RUN, DON'T WALK, RUN.


----------

